# Anyone daydream of stealing other people's dogs?



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m in love with my brothers dog. We just spent 5 days together and I tried to take her with me when we left the beach but once again, he refused. 🤣 she is 75% English springer spaniel and 25% boxer, and 100% love bug. I just love her round noggin, round eyes, and silky coat.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I secretly want to have the dog everyone else wants to steal because he's so cute, confident, athletic and well-behaved. We still need to work on the well-behaved part - nobody has offered to steal him since he turned 6 months old.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

My brothers little shizu-yorki-brierer mix pup. It's like the size of a bread loaf and you can hold it in your arms.










Otherwise, I want an afghan hound...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> My brothers little shizu-yorki-brierer mix pup. It's like the size of a bread loaf and you can hold it in your arms.
> 
> View attachment 477711
> 
> ...


I so miss having a little bread-loaf dog!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Not yet, but I'm new to the game! Starting puppy kindergarten in a week and a half, so I'll soon have some candidates to review!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

In the upper left corner is the world's most adorable Corgi puppy who was in Normie's puppy class.
Normie and I would have kidnapped him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Today I was cuddling with a friend’s papillon puppy. I’m in love. I might need to figure out how to get my own.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

It was dreaming of stealing a brown mini poo ("Truffle") that I met 4 years ago while on vacation in Maine that led me to bringing Hugo into our family.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

a2girl said:


> It was dreaming of stealing a brown mini poo ("Truffle") that I met 4 years ago while on vacation in Maine that led me to bringing Hugo into our family.


You had me at "Truffle"


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

TIL some other people dream of stealing 'cute and sweet' dogs rather than the 'too smart for their own good' dogs. 

Hmm... I'm blaming my childhood dog, aka Houdini.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> TIL some other people dream of stealing 'cute and sweet' dogs rather than the 'too smart for their own good' dogs.
> 
> Hmm... I'm blaming my childhood dog, aka Houdini.


We already have the 'too smart for their own good' dogs.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I sort of did. Well, I asked first.... "Hey, I heard y'all are moving. What are you going to do about your dog?" He said "You can take her." So I did.

Lily the day after I brought her home in January 2015. She was in the middle of a false pregnancy, and had been living tied up outside for a month.

2015-1-26 Lily DSC_0344 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Lily this month. 

2021-6-5 Dogs DSC_0342 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

There's a little toy terrier in Ritter's puppy class that I want to rehome because its owner is an idiot. The puppy is terrified, and the owner isn't handling the situation well. She keeps yelling at the puppy to sit or come or whatever, when it's clear to me the puppy is frozen over threshold. I just want to scoop the little guy up and take it to eat treats while hanging out in a park on a blanket. Of course, then I would have two puppies, one of them a terrier. 😬


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> I sort of did. Well, I asked first.... "Hey, I heard y'all are moving. What are you going to do about your dog?" He said "You can take her." So I did.
> 
> Lily the day after I brought her home in January 2015. She was in the middle of a false pregnancy, and had been living tied up outside for a month.
> 
> ...


She is really a beauty! Your attentive care of her shows.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

There was an adorable puppy I met at the dog park who the owner called a corgi/poodle mix. I didn't see a spec of poodle in that dog, it looked like a wirehaired corgi. It was so fiesty and bold that I just wanted to take it home. I have a soft spot for scruffy bold dogs. 

I also would have taken my bff's bearded collie McGregor in a heartbeat. He was a king of the countryside. He had a blue tick hound buddy who would break him out of the backyard and they would go on multi-day rambles. They could catch their border collie easily if he got out of the yard, but not McGregor. He enjoyed his constitutionals too much and would stay out of reach. He came home once he got bored/hungry, usually covered in pond water.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Whenever I see trainers and owners with their “I would die for you”-focused Border collies, Australian Shepherds, and Malinois for a moment I think it would be fun to have one but then I remember how delightfully lazy Tekno and I are during down time and I think a dog that just wants to go go go all the time might actually get on my nerves loool (also how would I fit a malinois in my purse 🥲)


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

Rather that me keeping other dogs, I’ve actually heard a lot of people say they would love to have Nano 
I even had a weirdo ask me on the bus if I would sell him.

There is one dog though. My Mom is friends with a couple who have a rescue dog that looks like a Spanish water dog. He’s hyper(I’ve never seen him relax) and terribly loud and barky to the point of I’d rather not visit. The dog gets walked every day but they are getting older and both of them have hip and knee problems. They did go to obedience classes but never finished. Whenever I see them, all 3 of them seem frustrated in their own way.
Sometimes I think I should just take him with me on our walks and do some training and obedience with him but I’m not ready to take on such a big project. He has a good life but he would really thrive with higher energy owners doing agility/nose work/herding/any kind of job.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Dianaleez said:


> We already have the 'too smart for their own good' dogs.


Same😄 It's a lot of fun when they're too smart for their own good.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

So many people who had dogs have moved out of the apartment complex, so I'm not sure who is who anymore, but there's 2 dogs that are still here that I would love to steal. This one named Mason, Mason is the cutest some sort of Husky mix that talks for treats and loves other dogs. The other one is a black Labrador German Shepherd mix. He is one of these dogs that doesn't get taken out or trained enough, and he would be an incredible dog if he was given more exercise and training. I also want to steal the dogs who have owners that don't do right by them. Like that one who threatened her dog with her shoe.


----------



## Redqueen (Jun 13, 2021)

A year ago I was working retail clothing sales and a man came in with a puppy about the size of a beagle. She was beautifully marked black and tan and curly. She had the best personality. Her owner said she was a 5 month old Bernie doodle...mom being a mini poodle. While I really disapprove of the whole designer dog thing she was SO cute I'd have taken her home.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I would steal any dog from NOLO. Everything in her breeding program is top notch. Plus only about a 5 hr. drive- so I can day dream. Maybe I dream of snatching a pair and maybe more-LOL


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> I would steal any dog from NOLO. Everything in her breeding program is top notch. Plus only about a 5 hr. drive- so I can day dream. Maybe I dream of snatching a pair and maybe more-LOL


Who is NOLO?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Breeder of some repute in New Orleans - NOLA Standards Sorry NOLA not NOLO NOLA is of course New Orleans Louisiana. Tabatha is so dedicated to poodles. I believe she sometimes pops into the forum.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw on Westminster a tiny Pomeranian run agility & I would gladly pupnap that pup. Og what fun that little dog was having. So much fun... just made me smile.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

I never thought of stealing another dog because Charlie the Poodle suits us perfectly. I swear he spends all of his time carefully studying us and plotting how to behave so irresistibly cute that we can't possibly consider leaving him behind in the condo! I will think he is fast asleep in one room, and quietly walk into another. Within seconds I hear the tick-tick-tick of nails and he appears, so he can fling himself down at my feet. We are actually a bit paranoid about dog nappers and never leave him unattended, even in the yard. Too many people have seen him strutting his Poodle stuff around town and have asked if we would ever consider selling him. Charlie is so friendly that I worry that someone could lure him into a car or untie his leash if we left him alone.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

PowersPup said:


> I secretly want to have the dog everyone else wants to steal because he's so cute, confident, athletic and well-behaved. We still need to work on the well-behaved part - nobody has offered to steal him since he turned 6 months old.


It's probably hormones. My 7 month old GoldenRetriever has an "off-the-wall button" he has recently turned on. Patience and consistency is the my daily mantra at the moment. He is trying to dominate everything and every one. He is a horrible resource guarder. He doesn't want my 2 SPOO girls to play together without him. This is a new experience for me. I've trained and owned German Shepherds, Golden Retrievers and Standard Poodles. This is my first, (this kills me to say), obnoxious pup, male or female. His breeder says, "Oh, that's from his mother." I'm really starting to believe that well behaved dogs have the ability to transmit it into their genes! 🤣 Let's get through the hormones with them. Let's see where we come out. You're working with a 6 month old. Think of it as a 6 or 7 year old boy. Yah. That explains it, right? My dogs are the dogs everyone wants. I've offered to loan this pup out! But I love him. It's a lot of 24/7 work making a wantable. SPOOs can be stubborn. My 10 year old was a challenge when she was being a clown. I worried for her safety. She makes me so proud today. You'll get there.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> It's probably hormones. My 7 month old GoldenRetriever has an "off-the-wall button" he has recently turned on. Patience and consistency is the my daily mantra at the moment. He is trying to dominate everything and every one. He is a horrible resource guarder. He doesn't want my 2 SPOO girls to play together without him. This is a new experience for me. I've trained and owned German Shepherds, Golden Retrievers and Standard Poodles. This is my first, (this kills me to say), obnoxious pup, male or female. His breeder says, "Oh, that's from his mother." I'm really starting to believe that well behaved dogs have the ability to transmit it into their genes! 🤣 Let's get through the hormones with them. Let's see where we come out. You're working with a 6 month old. Think of it as a 6 or 7 year old boy. Yah. That explains it, right? My dogs are the dogs everyone wants. I've offered to loan this pup out! But I love him. It's a lot of 24/7 work making a wantable. SPOOs can be stubborn. My 10 year old was a challenge when she was being a clown. I worried for her safety. She makes me so proud today. You'll get there.


Thank you for this post! Yes, it's probably the hormones. He is a great dog most of the time and is quickly learning that nobody likes being jumped on, even if it's by the world's cutest poodle. Our new martingale collar has helped rein in the pulling urges, too. It just takes time and patience!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I've never seen a dog I wanted to dognap.

I used to take Babykins to a small dog social weekly fundraiser at Animal Friends. One day I saw someone walking a husky on a very loose leash - I didn't want the dog..... I wanted who ever trained that dog to come and train mine.  The husky was one of the dogs waiting to be adopted so it was impressive how beautifully it loose leash walked with the volunteer.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Breeder of some repute in New Orleans - NOLA Standards Sorry NOLA not NOLO NOLA is of course New Orleans Louisiana. Tabatha is so dedicated to poodles. I believe she sometimes pops into the forum.


Thank you! 😁


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I want to steal the Corgi that I will be pet-sitting today. She's so cute and fun🥺


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I want to steal the Corgi that I will be pet-sitting today. She's so cute and fun🥺


Want me to steal one for you? I know where one lives. She looks kinda silly right now because she had to be shaved down again for mats but it'll grow back!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Want me to steal one for you? I know where one lives. She looks kinda silly right now because she had to be shaved down again for mats but it'll grow back!
> 
> View attachment 478144


Yes, please!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

LittleCloud said:


> Rather that me keeping other dogs, I’ve actually heard a lot of people say they would love to have Nano
> I even had a weirdo ask me on the bus if I would sell him.


Yes! That happens to me too! I can't count the number of times people have said to me "I want your dog!" Then when I say 'no' they say they will get a poodle too. I have to warn them it was a ton of training, they don't just come this way. 

One time out walking during a break at a conference in Washington DC a scruffy looking man actually came up to me (I was in a wheel chair at the time) and try to take him! I cried out that he was my service dog and was keeping me alive and please not to take him! The truth. The guy actually nodded at me and backed off. My heart didn't stop racing for hours.

The only dogs I have wanted to take were those being badly mistreated by their owners, so I could give them a better life However I have allergies to most dogs, which is why I have a poodle, so I don't do it. 

I did one time find a tiny dog outside in about 30 degree weather in the snow, crying and shaking near my home. I brought him inside. and then went and knocked on the door where I thought he lived. I kept trying for about 15 minutes, then went back home and the dog had peed all over the place. My Spoo looked most confused. I had to call the dog rescue place so my allergies didn't kick in. Two days later the owner confronted me outside and threatened me badly. Apparently they had charged him $50 to get the dog back. I actually called the police and reported it since he had threatened me. They said he was so incompetent he couldn't even take care of himself and shouldn't have a dog. Apparently a lot of alcohol and drugs.... A different neighbor took the dog, but never trained it. Sadly it turned out to be a very obnoxious dog that barks nonstop whenever anyone goes by. Oops, got off-topic here, sorry.


----------

